# Non-GMO Feed? Is it possible?



## mselainey (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm doing the research before starting my flock, want to have my "ducks in a row" before jumping in. The thought was to raise chickens, with the bonus that I could avoid all the GMO garbage. (My husband and I are doing better health-wise since eliminating much of that Monsanto-inspired garbage.) 

Since much of chicken feed is corn based, how do we do it? Any suggestions or resources? We have a large (1/2 acre) yard, so they can wander and munch, and we grow some veg's and fruit... 

Thanks,


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck. Unless you grow it solely yourself you will never know. Even the crap that is called organic , you don't know for sure unless you grow it yourself. Also 1/2 acre isn't much a flock of chickens will clean that up in no time unless you only have a couple birds.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Some people are trying to do so with feeding wild game bird seed, as they maintain the grains found there are not being grown from GMO. I don't worry about it so much...I free range for the large part of flock nutrition and then I ferment the feeds I get from the mill, which changes/improves the nutritive value and provides probiotics.

The world is growing more narrow for those who care about healthy foods and at some point a person has got to just do the best they can with what is available and let the chips fall where they may. 

I'm at that point...all natural husbandry, healthy living and free range...but I won't spend tons of money on chickens, nor hours and hours of time to grow/get them non-GMO food sources.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I feed this to my 6-8 week old pullets. I also give them sprouts from BOSS and wheat grass, that I sprout myself.

http://coyotecreekfarm.org/


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Even buying "people" grains and cracking them yourself, you really won't be 100% positive that it hasn't been contaminated with commercial GMO crops at some point in processing.

Unless you have access to neighboring farms who are growing non GMO grains that you can purchase you are going to have a hard time. 1/2 an acre isn't enough to grow crops AND free-range birds.

Especially since the bill just passed that gives Monsanto carte blanche to grow whatever they want, where ever they want with no Supreme Court to get in their way. It's a Brave New World.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You would need quite a bit of area to grow enough corn to feed a dozen chickens year-round.
You CAN find seeds for Heritage-type corn for gardens...at reasonable prices from Seed Catalogs.
( a LOT of different ones...Blue, Green, Red, Yellow, White....and different sugar-content.)

I don't think it is worth the effort. (except for your OWN _eating _Sweet Corn.)
You'd spend a lot of time _Grinding it _or _Cracking it._
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I don't know where you are. We are in Nashville, TN and we have a local farm that grows mixes gmo free and organic feed.


----------



## mselainey (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm in California (Sacramento), in a suburban area, but three of my neighbors have chickens. Most of them wander around a bit, and I love seeing them in the yards, scratching and eating the bugs.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I use blue seal organic feed. It doesn't cost that much more than regular feed. My girls free range so they do t consume as much feed right now. I don't spray around my house either.


----------



## twiggs (Oct 1, 2013)

Where in Nashville TN are you? I would love to know what you have. I am looking for GMO free chicken feed right now.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm just now getting back to you we've had a busy October. I am just north of Nashville in Madison almost to Hendersonville. The name of the farm is Windy Acres. It's in Orlinda about twenty minutes north of me. You can get it at The Green Wagon in east Nashville or at Hillsboro Hardware on Hillsboro Rd just north of Green Hills. Last time I got it from those two places it was a 25 lb bag for 25 or 26 dollars. If you can make the drive to the farm you can get a 50 lb bag for the same amount.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

The funny thing is she and her daughter shop in the store where I work. I had helped them a hundred times before I met her at the farm. Small world. Especially because I work in a china and high end gift store. Not farm or chicken oriented in any way.


----------



## SeramaMama (Aug 27, 2013)

Howdy neighbor! I'm down in Modesto. I love my flock, we are new to chickens also


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I get my feed from Tractor Supply and it says it is GMO free. My chickens spend most of the day catching Biggs and don't eat much feed except their daily treat of apples, then stay out of their way or they will run you over.


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

I am not worried about GMO or the hybrid of the chicken breeds.
But if you have a garden, you should have bugs most of the year.
Ca. has a four season garden, like zone 8,9, 10 or so?


----------



## twiggs (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought my feed from Windy Acres, thanks so very much!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Thank you they really are great people out there.


----------

